# Der Buffed Pc Level 6



## Zroxx (15. Januar 2011)

Hallo meine lieben Technikexperten!

Ich habe eine Frage, und zwar, wie der Titel schon sagt:
Ist der Buffed Pc Level 6 stark genug, um WoW Cataclysm auf bestmöglicher Grafik ohne Probleme spielen zu können? (Keine Laggs wegen zu hoher Grafik, etc.)
Ich kenne mich mit Pcs nicht so gut aus und weiß nicht worauf ich schauen muss. Deshalb kaufe ich mir lieber einen fertig zusammengestellten Pc als selber einen zusammenbasteln zu müssen z.B. bei Alternate.
Der Pc muss eig. nur für WoW ausreichen, da ich am Pc kaum was anderes spiele.

Hier sind die Buffed Pc Level 6 Daten:

* AMD Vierkernprozessor Athlon II X4 645
* 'Geforce GTX 460'-Grafikkarte mit DirectX-11-Unterstützung
* 4,0 Gigabyte DDR3-Speicher
* 500 Gigabyte Samsung-Festplatte
* Silent-Ausführung!
* Auf Wunsch mit vorinstalliertem Windows 7

Ich hoffe er ist stark genug (was er eigentlich sein sollte, da er speziell auf Rollenspiele ausgelegt ist). Falls nicht, würde ich euch bitten mir preisgünstige Alternativen anzubieten   
Vielen Dank schonmal!

MfG,
Zroxx


----------



## Kartonics (15. Januar 2011)

Zroxx schrieb:


> Hallo meine lieben Technikexperten!
> 
> Ich habe eine Frage, und zwar, wie der Titel schon sagt:
> Ist der Buffed Pc Level 6 stark genug, um WoW Cataclysm auf bestmöglicher Grafik ohne Probleme spielen zu können? (Keine Laggs wegen zu hoher Grafik, etc.)
> ...



du könntest evtl. wenn du geld sparen willst einen rechner dir hier zusammenstellen lassen der dürfte günstiger sein


----------



## OldboyX (15. Januar 2011)

Reicht dicke aus für WoW auch auf allerhöchsten Einstellungen und für die nächsten 2 Jahre.


----------



## Klos1 (15. Januar 2011)

OldboyX schrieb:


> Reicht dicke aus für WoW auch auf allerhöchsten Einstellungen und für die nächsten 2 Jahre.



Und dann wird Wow eh abgeschaltet.


----------



## Kartonics (15. Januar 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Und dann wird Wow eh abgeschaltet.



sag nicht sowas böses


----------



## Klos1 (15. Januar 2011)

Kartonics schrieb:


> sag nicht sowas böses



Doch nur, weil dann Wow 2 kommt!  

Für das dann aber der Rechner nicht mehr reicht! *hust*


----------



## Zroxx (15. Januar 2011)

Hm, bis dahin hab ich genug Geld für noch einen neuen PC  
Okay, ich nehme die Antworten alle als ein Ja.
Dann werd ich mal den Buffed bestellen gehen hehe  
Thanx @ euch !


----------



## Konov (15. Januar 2011)

Man könnte noch ein paar Euro sparen aber er reicht locker um WoW in voller Pracht zu genießen.


----------



## Klos1 (15. Januar 2011)

Sehr viel sparen wirste aber nicht mehr können. Man muss auch bedenken, dass der hier (soweit ich weiß) von Alternate zusammengebaut wird. Die vertreiben den ja auch. Und ein Alternate-Zusammenbau sind 80 Euro. Dafür aber, davon ist meiner Meinung nach auszugehen, ein gewissenhafterer Zusammenbau, als das, was z.b. bei HWV für die 20 Euro rauskommt.

Das da, soweit es den Zusammenbau betrifft, nicht alles Gold ist, was glänzt, dass haben wir inzwischen ja schon ein paar mal miterleben dürfen.


----------



## Kartonics (15. Januar 2011)

Klos schrieb:


> Sehr viel sparen wirste aber nicht mehr können. Man muss auch bedenken, dass der hier (soweit ich weiß) von Alternate zusammengebaut wird. Die vertreiben den ja auch. Und ein Alternate-Zusammenbau sind 80 Euro. Dafür aber, davon ist meiner Meinung nach auszugehen, ein gewissenhafterer Zusammenbau, als das, was z.b. bei HWV für die 20 Euro rauskommt.
> 
> Das da, soweit es den Zusammenbau betrifft, nicht alles Gold ist, was glänzt, dass haben wir inzwischen ja schon ein paar mal miterleben dürfen.



Hm ich habe mal aus Spaß einen vorgestellten Rechner von diesem Alternate genommen und bei Amazon die Preise verglichen und war ziemlich drunter


----------



## Klos1 (15. Januar 2011)

Kartonics schrieb:


> Hm ich habe mal aus Spaß einen vorgestellten Rechner von diesem Alternate genommen und bei Amazon die Preise verglichen und war ziemlich drunter



Alternate ist auch ziemlich teuer. Ich bestelle da selbst auch nichts. Aber ich bin auch nicht auf einen Zusammenbau oder sonstigen Service angewiesen. Ich bestelle meine Einzelteile und gut ist.
Aber viele wollen halt nen Zusammenbau. Und da ist die Auswahl an Shops nicht sonderlich groß. Jemanden, der selbst baut, würde ich jetzt auch nicht Alternate empfehlen, sondern HWV. Ich hab bisher nur gute Erfahrungen mit dem Laden gemacht, auch im Service-Fall. Einen Rechner zusammenbauen lassen, würde ich bei denen allerdings nicht. Und Amazon macht das auch nicht. Zumal auch Amazon nicht gerade zu den billigsten gehört. Aber 1A Service.


----------



## Night2010 (15. Januar 2011)

Kauf dir noch 2 Lüfter dazu, sonst sieht es im Sommer schlecht aus.


----------



## Konov (15. Januar 2011)

Night2010 schrieb:


> Kauf dir noch 2 Lüfter dazu, sonst sieht es im Sommer schlecht aus.



Wobei er dann warscheinlich den Untertitel "silent" streichen kann


----------



## Blut und Donner (15. Januar 2011)

Night2010 schrieb:


> Kauf dir noch 2 Lüfter dazu, sonst sieht es im Sommer schlecht aus.


Da ich vermute, dass er ihn in seinem zimmer stehen hat, dürfte eine Außentemperaturdiffernz von 5°C keinen exorbitanten Unterschied darstellen.



Konov schrieb:


> Wobei er dann warscheinlich den Untertitel "silent" streichen kann



Das kommt wiederrum auf die Lüfter an. Könnte SilentWings von bequiet empfehlen.


----------



## muehe (16. Januar 2011)

bis 900 rpm geht doch reicht auch völlig , vorn und/oder oben eher weniger

aber 699Euro is schon deftig auch mit 80 Euro Zusammenbau is ja auch ne GTX460 768MB und dann die Sparkle wo die Kühlung/Lüfter geändert wurde und nich so pralle sein soll :/

wenn man K&M oder Atelco oder besser noch nen kleinen feinen Laden um die Ecke hat bekommt man da sicher besseres , individuelleres Angebot


----------



## Lumi787 (16. Januar 2011)

Moin

Also ich hab mir den Level6 letztes Jahr geholt und muß sagen..so richtig begeistert bin ich von der Graka nicht.
Beim einloggen in WoW hab ich das Gefühl das die Graka erstmal langsam Gas gibt und ich starte mit ner FPS von 5.
Das ganze dauert paar Sekunden und zack springt die FPS auf 60 hoch.
In Og selber, was ja teilweise wie in Dala früher war, hab ich manchmal 10 Sek Standbilder und heftige Ruckler und
eine FPS so ca. zwischen 15-40, kommt immer auf die Menge der Leute an was rumsteht.

Was mir noch an der Graka selbst aufgefallen ist, das Plastikgehäuse drumherum wackelt wie Der Schwanz von Nachbars Dackel (oder wie man das nennt ^^)..Grausam.
Ich werd mir definitv eine andre holen..


----------



## muehe (16. Januar 2011)

naja wenn man nich grad 8x Multisampling an hat is ie ok und läuft auch von der Leistung so wie sie soll ca. 10% unter der 1024MB bei 8xAA sinds schnell mal 30% weniger

die Sparkle war mal n P/L Knaller kurzzeitig bis die Kühlung geändert wurde

CPU würd ich auch noch bissl Takte beibringen 

hab momentan n E8400@3,8 kann man sich nich beschweren aber bekommt Freundin und ich gönn mir mal n 2500K , 2600K wär wieder bissl overtrieben


----------



## Dagonzo (16. Januar 2011)

Kannst du machen wenn es aber keine großartig schnellere ist, dann wird sich daran auch nichts ändern. Die wenigen FPS beim einloggen am Anfang sind normal und habe ich auch. Da werden halt noch die Texturen geladen. Auch bei einer dichten Ansammlung von Spielern sind die FPS die du hast normal.


----------



## Kartonics (16. Januar 2011)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Kannst du machen wenn es aber keine großartig schnellere ist, dann wird sich daran auch nichts ändern. Die wenigen FPS beim einloggen am Anfang sind normal und habe ich auch. Da werden halt noch die Texturen geladen. Auch bei einer dichten Ansammlung von Spielern sind die FPS die du hast normal.



naja ka ob das nur bei neueren rechnern ist oder so aber meine gurken kiste oben mit dem 2ghz prozessor, die grade mal wow auf niedrig und bisschen mittel schafft da habe ich keine standbilder^^


----------



## Klos1 (16. Januar 2011)

Also, ich hab auch keine Standbilder. Nicht einmal auf meinem Zweitrechner mit Intel 6800 und 8800 GTS 512 MB. Selbst da kann ich bei einer Auflösung von 1600*1200 alles hochstellen.
Von daher finde ich schon, dass sich das etwas komisch anhört.


----------



## Lumi787 (16. Januar 2011)

Jo, ich finde das eben auch nicht normal das ich diese Standbilder habe.
In Raids z.B. hab ich diese Probleme nicht.

Ich hab vor paar Tagen den PC mal aufgemacht, weil ich dachte vllt ist
er voller Staub, aber nix. Das einzigste was mir aufgefallen ist, dass
das Plastikgehäuse um der Graka recht lapprig dran ist.
Natürlich ist da der Lüfter irgendwie mit dran verbunden, jetzt wenn 
ich länger Spiele, fängt das Teil das klappern an, vermutlich durch
die Vibration -.- Da war mein alter PC wesentlich leiser..

Gut vllt habe ich wohl eines dieser Montagsgeräte erwischt oO bei mein
Pech lol..

Aber mal was andres..Könnt ihr ne super Graka empfehlen die ich in den
PC einbauen kann?


----------



## muehe (16. Januar 2011)

die Grafikkarte ansich ist doch nicht schlecht und sollte für WoW dicke reichen 

Verarbeitung , Lautsärke , Kühlung is ja was anderes aber solange sie funktioniert , die Temps im Rahmen sind wozu was neues


----------



## Klos1 (16. Januar 2011)

Man braucht für Wow defintiv nicht mehr als eine GTX460. Sogar die ist doch völlig op.


----------



## Dagonzo (16. Januar 2011)

Lumi787 schrieb:


> Aber mal was andres..Könnt ihr ne super Graka empfehlen die ich in den
> PC einbauen kann?


Brauchst du im Prinzip eigentlich nicht. Vielleicht kommen diese Standbilder hin und wieder zustande das die Festplatte nicht hinterher kommt. Defragmentierst du die denn hin und wieder mal?

Gibt auch andere Gründe die bei mir damals auftraten, nach der Installation von Win 7 (Vollversion) und WoW. Ich hatte damals in Dala auch Standbilder, bei Gebietswechseln ebenfalls und sogar Disconnects. Die habe ich nie wegbekommen. Erst eine nochmalige Neuinstallation von Win 7 lies die Probleme verschwinden. Keiner konnte sagen woran es liegt und ich selber war auch ratlos, was eigentlich sehr selten der Fall ist^^


----------

